# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Bitte, I need help translating an insult.

## Тостер

I was watching my Japanese Anime recently and came across a wonderful insult. It was from a fan-sub of the Hellsing Anime and the insult was "Go and lick the ass of the Devil!" I would really like to translate this into German, so if a native speaker (or someone who is fluent) could please help me out, I would be greatful.

----------


## Biancca

I asked my native German friend and he said he has never heard of an insult like that. 
there is zum Teufel (to the devil)
and the other is kind of vulgar but it has to do with your own nether regions usually, and not the devil's

----------


## Тостер

Ah, I see. Well thank you! ^_^

----------


## Анатолий

> I was watching my Japanese Anime recently and came across a wonderful insult. It was from a fan-sub of the Hellsing Anime and the insult was "Go and lick the ass of the Devil!" I would really like to translate this into German, so if a native speaker (or someone who is fluent) could please help me out, I would be greatful.

 "Go and lick the ass of the Devil!"
Geh und leck den Teufel am Arsch!   ::

----------


## Yassen

cool my gf's in melbourne   ::

----------

